# Thai Way or Expensive Way?



## bettafish333 (Oct 7, 2011)

Ok, now i have been conditioning my bettas for over a month. I have a grow-op tank and buyers/donations in place. Should i do it the thai way or the way i have been most of you guys do it? I have heard the thai way works almost 100 % of the time.

SO......?


Which one?


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

What exactly do you mean by the Thai way. Do you mean outdoors? If so where do you live? The only reason they can do outdoor spawning is b/c their temps are always in the 80s-90s, which is perfect for bettas. I think the only seasons they have are dry and monsoon


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

explain the differences? 

Basicly all you need is a tank, heater,fry food, IAL or styrofoam cup or bubblewrap for the nest and something over the tank to keep the humidity in...

this isn't the "expensive" way, and is how we recreate the "thai way" because of different weather/water conditions and such.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I think you mean using a small container for the spawning?
I wouldn't recomend it if you're new at breeding.
This method is used by very experienced people with many spawns under their belts. They understand betta behavior and when it is right to introduce the pair. 
To raise the fry you will still need a tank, so why not use it as your spawning too?


----------



## bettafish333 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thats close to what i mean. I mean like using plastic cups in a 30 cm clear bowl for spawning plus almond extract. 




vilmarisv said:


> I think you mean using a small container for the spawning?
> I wouldn't recomend it if you're new at breeding.
> This method is used by very experienced people with many spawns under their belts. They understand betta behavior and when it is right to introduce the pair.
> To raise the fry you will still need a tank, so why not use it as your spawning too?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

It's not recommended... Especially if it's your first try. 
I suggest the 10+ gallon way. 

I personally spawn in a 3 gal. but that's because I've been spawning for a while and I can tell when my female is stressed or unresponsive. Usually new breeders can't tell these signs and leave the girl in there for too long and end up with a dead female.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

I just bred my fish and I did it the most/ all people on here do it and I thought eve that was stressful enough. I would rather do it this way then the thai way anytime


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

@bettafish333: As implicated above, breeding in small containers is risky if you don't know what exactly you're doing. If you're only doing one spawn and have a big tank, why take risks? Use the big tank - you won't have to do that much water changing, don't need to move fry at an early age, maintenance is easier, everything is easier to control...... trust me, it's less stressful for both you and your bettas.

Asian breeders do it in small containers because they do tons of breeding at a time and later will pour everything into one gigantic grow out. They need to constantly produce thousands of bettas at a given period to fulfill their quota. To them it's more of a necessity than anything else. And don't forget that climate is also in their favor.


----------



## Lighterman (Oct 6, 2011)

I do a combo on both. Expensive materials, method is Thai. Basically the thai way is for advanced breeders where they massively produce bettas for sale/competition. That usually ends up having thousands of bettas jarred and some labor of other people. 
The best way for rookie/normal breeders is just the standard 10 gallon breeding.
My method is pretty similar to it, but a bit lower in temp.


----------



## bettafish333 (Oct 7, 2011)

Ok sounds great. I have a 15 gallon would that be enogh?


----------



## Lighterman (Oct 6, 2011)

Over-enough.


----------



## ShyDog (Oct 15, 2011)

Not to stick my nose in here, but been following this thread for a while, and according to the sticky and other forums that give advice on breeding betta (such as our sister site) They say you need at least a 20 gallon *minimum* grow out tank.

from the sticky in our website: 
· Bettas can produce up to one thousand eggs in a single spawn. That means you will have hundreds of little babies swimming around and eventually will grow into adults. This means you will need space for a growout (minimum of 20 gallons), and potentially hundreds of jars to keep all the males.


I wouldn't argue with an experienced breeder being able to do so with less, but this is the OP's first spawn wouldn't it be better to go by the book?


Lighterman said:


> Over-enough.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

For a grow-out, yes. It's best to have the biggest tank you can afford, because the water changes are a pain in the butt. :/ 
I breed in 2.5 gal. tanks because anything bigger for me just doesn't work.  
But as Indjo said before- if it's smaller, you eventually have to transfer them to a grow-out (usually within the 2nd-3rd week). 
IMO, I think a 15 gal. is perfect because you also have to consider in that not all of the fry will survive- and probably only 10-30 because this is a first spawn.


----------

